# Recipe/Instructions for Strawberry Port Wine



## Wiz (Nov 27, 2010)

I want to make a 1 to 3 gallon batch of fortified strawberry port wine that will end up with an ABV of 18 to 20%. Can anyone help me with a recipe and the instructions for adding additional sugar. I will be using Curvee yeast. 

I also can't get it in my head of how to figure ABV when adding more sugar several times. If I new what ending ABV I was at, am I correct that I can use Pearson's Square for the amount of brandy to add?


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 27, 2010)

Look on the recipes section of this site or go to Jack Kellers site.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

You could just add all the sugar up front and not have to worry about anything like figuring it out later. Many many kit wines do this and work just fine. Chaptalization is mainly used in wines that have a hard time fermenting like mead. What I would do however is stage some nutrient or energizer. I like to use both in my wines and stage them like adding all the nutrient up front and 1/3rd the energizer up front. Once it gets down to about 1.060 I add another 1/3rd of the energizer and then the last 1/3rd at about 1.020 and that keeps the yeast happy the whole way through. With this batch I would do the same but up those sg points like the 2nd addition being at 1.085 and the last around 1.040 just because it may give up a little earlier due to pushing the yeast. Yes, Pearsons Square is designed for this purpose of fortifying and or for blending differently wines together. Just remember to go by taste in the end and not a arbitrary # giving out by some equation. Make sure to use lots of strawberries per gallon with a Port like this, i would probably use about 12 lbs per gallon myself.


----------



## Wiz (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Wade. Two questions:
1. If I add the sugar up front, does 2 1/2# sugar sound right for a 1 gallon batch with an ending 17% ABV so as to keep it under the 18% Curvee max?

2. Without the brandy, what was your ending ABV for your Chocolate Strawberry
Port recipe?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

I cant determine that amount of sugar as for 1 I have no idea of how much fruit you are using and 2, each fruit will contain varying amounts of sugars so just use your hydro and or a fermentation calc to help you. http://www.xs4all.nl/~mpesgens/thwp/winecalc.html

The recipe I have listed was actually for a Chocolate strawberry wine from Jack Kellers website which came out horrible and I adjusted everything afterwards to turn it into something much better.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 28, 2010)

The only way to get right would be to use a hydrometer. If you have one... Here's what I would do....

Start at SG 1.115....

When it gets down to 1.010... Raise it back up to 1.030.

When this ferments dry (like it should with Cuvee). You will have a ABV of about 18%.

Then later you would fortify to 20% using the square or go by taste.

My Strawberry Port from last year was made with...

8 lbs Strawberries (and a few lbs for F-Pack later)
1 lb Golden Raisins
1 Can White grape concentrate
1/2 cup Light malt
Nutrient
Energizer
Acid Blend 1 tsp
Tannin 1/4 tsp
Water
Sugar to 1.115

Later a F-Pack and sweetened....


Hope this helps....

Joel


----------



## Wade E (Nov 28, 2010)

Is that a 1 gallon recipe there Goodfella?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 28, 2010)

No... this made 6 gallons....

Just kidding....

Yeah.... This was a 1 Gallon...


----------



## Wiz (Nov 28, 2010)

When performing Chaptalization, what is the math for determining final ABV?


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 28, 2010)

Starting SG 1.115
Finished SG .998

Math= 1.115-.998= .117

.117 x 131= 15.3%

So if ya start at 1.115 and add .020 later you have 1.135

Math= 1.135- .998 (or whatever Finishing gravity)= .137

.137 x 131= 17.9%


----------



## Wiz (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah, thanks Goodfellow.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 28, 2010)

No problem Buddy. Glad to help.

The Strawberry Port has such an amazing color to it. I really need to post some picture of the finished product. I have been a little lazy updating my website. 

I made this mainly for other people. Personally.... I dont like the taste of strawberries. ohhhh the things we do for friends!!! haha

I hope you like yours....


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 28, 2010)

Signed your guest book. Can you give us your pear port recipe it looked very interesting.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 13, 2010)

The Cuvee yeast has been slow throughout the entire fermentation process. Even stopping when I took the lid off the stir the must. I could only get it to start working again by placing in the hot sun. Now it has stopped altogether. Even with this the S.G. has moved from a beginning 1.150 to 1.060. How do I go about restarting? I have 1 more pack of Cuvee. Do I rehydrate and add like I'm starting over again? Do I use the whole pack. It's about a 2 gallon batch now with the dilution of sugar syrup. I also have yeast laying on top of the mesh bag every time I stir.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 13, 2010)

I used Goodfellow's recipe minus the malt and grape concentrate.


----------

